# Dunkles Video aufhellen



## HansiZimmer (7. März 2004)

Habe ein GeburtstagsVideo in der Nacht gedreht. Waren nur zwei Teelichter an. Dann hab ich festgestellt, dass der ganze Film viel zu dunkel ist und von den Gästen nur ganz wenig von den Umrissen zu sehen ist. Also eigentlich gar nichts. Kann ich den Film so aufhellen, dass ich die Personen doch sehe. Ein Bekannter ist stinksauer, dass der Film nichts wurde. Schreib mir bitte eine Antwort ins Forum oder an mich hanszimmer1966@yahoo.com Danke


----------



## goela (8. März 2004)

Aufhellen von Videos wurde ich im Forum schon mal gefragt! Mal suchen bitte.

In deinem Fall (so wie Du es beschrieben hast) allerdings sehe ich wenig Chance, dass Bildmaterial sowei aufzuhellen, dass es vernünftig wird.

EDIT:
Thread geschlossen, da Hansi Zimmer die gleiche Frage im Forum Videodesign gestellt hat!


----------

